# Mystery ooths from Tunesia - Please HELP identify!



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

These were sent to me without identification. Sender does not know what species they are but they come from Tunisia.

Very small, slender ooths composed of two rows of eggs with virtually no foam covering. Seems the foam is only used to stick them together and to mounting surface. Just under 1/2 inch in length.

Any help would be very much appreciated! Come on you experts! :smarty: 

Actual color is slightly darker than shown below...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 14, 2011)

There's only one way to be sure! Hope they both hatch!!!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Dec 14, 2011)

Didimocorypha lanceolata

source: http://www.mantisonline.eu/index.php?lan=en goto ooth pics , great reference site


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

buginthebox said:


> Didimocorypha lanceolata
> 
> source: http://www.mantisonl...ndex.php?lan=en goto ooth pics , great reference site


Hmmm... The only reference to that species on the web is that page, which doesn't help much. Not sure if that's a real species name or what.

But definitely a cool site. I've used it for other info. Never noticed the ooth database. Very useful! Thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 14, 2011)

Search the name didymo...I turned up a few pics. Tiny twiggy species


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Search the name didymo...I turned up a few pics. Tiny twiggy species


All I get is pictures of "rock snot". What are you using? Google images?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 14, 2011)

Just a standard google search. There are some pics on photobucket, a link on mantodea.speciesfile.org,A link on insectstore.com, Www.bugnation.co.uk and several others


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 14, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea. :no: BUT...I know when they hatch you will be at the ready to introduce the species to us in grand style. Good luck.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

Mystery solved!

Supplier identified as _*Oxyothespis dumonti*_ which is AWESOME!!! This is a species I've wanted to get my hands on.

Photos of another sample found HERE. Twice as long as mine but the same form.











This is what the species looks like. Keep your fingers crossed they are fertile!





















So is anyone else as excited about possibly getting a culture going as I am???   



patrickfraser said:


> I have absolutely no idea. :no: BUT...I know when they hatch you will be at the ready to introduce the species to us in grand style. Good luck.


Thanks for the vote of confidence! You can be sure I will document them like mad if I get the chance!


----------



## gripen (Dec 14, 2011)

buginthebox said:


> Didimocorypha lanceolata
> 
> source: http://www.mantisonl...ndex.php?lan=en goto ooth pics , great reference site


+1! it is this species fore sure!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2011)

hey, whatever it is it is new and NEW IS FUN!


----------



## twolfe (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool. I love the eyes! I sure hope they hatch.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you get these from Frey? Looks awesome. Hope it hatches.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 14, 2011)

buginthebox said:


> Didimocorypha lanceolata
> 
> source: http://www.mantisonl...ndex.php?lan=en goto ooth pics , great reference site


Isn t Dydimocorypha lanceola from India?

Of course it is Oxyothespis.Very nice!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck with the ooths!!!!


----------



## m brans (Dec 14, 2011)

maybe this helps http://www.bidsprinkhanen.be/viewtopic.php?f=15&amp;t=13


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

m brans said:


> maybe this helps http://www.bidsprink...c.php?f=15&amp;t=13


There we go. Great find! Thank you very much. I knew the spelling must have been off. I wouldn't mind having this species too.

But I have further indication these ooths are Oxyothespis dumonti and I should have some nymphs soon to prove it.


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 14, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> hey, whatever it is it is new and NEW IS FUN!


+1

I'm excited for ya and look forward to hearing the scoop!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 15, 2011)

The ootheca looks like O. dumonti! Here are some pics few years ago.

Ootheca






Hatchling











Subadult male






Adult female











Pairing











ootheca


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 15, 2011)

buginthebox said:


> Didimocorypha lanceolata
> 
> source: http://www.mantisonl...ndex.php?lan=en goto ooth pics , great reference site


Won't completely rule out D. lanceolata too. But nymph look very different.D. lanceolata ooth







If your hatchling has pointed eyes like below Paul, then you have something else, but likely your oothecae are O. dumonti.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 15, 2011)

Either way, you'll have _more _cool bugs when they hatch. I'm a fan of the D. lanceolata. :tt1:


----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> The ootheca looks like O. dumonti! Here are some pics few years ago.


Wow! Great pics, Yen! Thanks so much for sharing.

I sure hope they hatch. I would be happy with either species.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Does someone know where D. lanceolata is from?I though it was from India :blush: ....


----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Does someone know where D. lanceolata is from?I though it was from India :blush: ....


Yes, India.

http://www.panarthropoda.de/sub/haltung/mantiden/familien/didymocoryphalanceolataen.php


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Ah ok.Thank you for clearing that out.Since your ooth is coming from Tunesia it cannot be D. lanceolata.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Ah ok.Thank you for clearing that out.Since your ooth is coming from Tunesia it cannot be D. lanceolata.


Correct. They are Oxyothespis dumonti for sure.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hrmm. So I'm not sure yet, but I think I may have one of the same ooths (though it's not what I ordered). Should be interesting! What have yours been eating?

*edit* assuming yours has hatched, and it may not have yet.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 26, 2011)

meaganelise9 said:


> Hrmm. So I'm not sure yet, but I think I may have one of the same ooths (though it's not what I ordered). Should be interesting! What have yours been eating?
> 
> *edit* assuming yours has hatched, and it may not have yet.


No hatch yet.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's my hatched ooth. Is this how small yours is?


----------



## Precarious (Dec 26, 2011)

meaganelise9 said:


> Here's my hatched ooth. Is this how small yours is?


You'll have to check against the photos I posted. Ooths are less than half an inch. I have no idea how big your blue tongs are.

So your ooth hatched??? Do the nymphs have pointed eyes?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope. They look just like the photo of the oxyothespis nymph.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 26, 2011)

meaganelise9 said:


> Nope. They look just like the photo of the oxyothespis nymph.


Now you're confusing me. Oxyothespis nymphs have pointy eyes. :huh: 

Either way... LUCKY!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 27, 2011)

lol sorry I was on my phone and posted quickly- should have just been specific. I should say, they look exactly like this (as opposed to the second group of photos Yen posted with a different kind of pointy head/eyes). They're pretty interesting. Be ready with some small feeders. They are wee babies. I've only had 11, but it's such a tiny ooth to start.



yen_saw said:


>


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 28, 2011)

Some of my ooths hatched :cowboy: (around 20 nymphs).I will post pictures in a few hours.They are very tiny.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah, three of us, eh?? We should get a little diary going.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cool, new species added to the hobby? Kind of? Good luck. I hope you guys can succesfully breed these, i would love to get my hands on some. Do you have any pictures of the little babies meaganelise9? Maybe next to a fruit fly( if you have any) for comparison?

EDIT: never mind saw your post about how to feed them and saw the picture. Cute babies you got there.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, my photos have been bad so far. Here are some new ones- perching on excelsior.


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

nice did they eat spring tails or ff in the end?


----------



## agent A (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't seen anyone eat a springtail. They are taking the smallest of fruit flies.


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

ok thanks for the info.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm putting more springtails in anyway, since they're pretty size-appropriate. They could very well be eating them when I'm not looking.


----------

